# emporor scorpinos



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i did a search and really dont know how to set up the tank

i have a 10g tank and a undertank heater
i heard the substrate should be reptibark,soil,peat moss .......
what is the best to use 
and for the hides to rock caves work well or a coconut shell or something else


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Peat or soil with a small amount of bark works well. Coconut shells will work, as will cork bark. Never used rocks, didn't like the way they looked.

-PK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have soil and peat moss with mine.

I also have some sticks with leaves around them set up.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a mixture of soil and compost and bark. I just used up the little bits left in the bottom of bags.

I have a heatmat under the tank and use coconuts and large stones as hides. the scorp quite often digs itself a hole under the stones. I think half buried flower pots work well too. just use them like you would in a fish tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks everyone


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> I have a heatmat under the tank and use coconuts and large stones as hides. the scorp quite often digs itself a hole under the stones. I think half buried flower pots work well too. just use them like you would in a fish tank


 flower pots

nice idea, thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

j_burf said:


> I have a mixture of soil and compost and bark. I just used up the little bits left in the bottom of bags.


 I use something very similar. It's based on a recipe I found in Reptiles magazine. It's 1/3 coconut cubes, 1/3 shredded coconut coir, and 1/3 partially composted oak leaves.

This mixture hold moisture well and also supports a host of other inverts such as millipedes, isopods, crickets, and earthworms. The main disadvantage to this setup is that the scorpoins bury into the substarte and feed upon the other inverts living there. The scorions do well, but you never get to see them actively hunting about the terrarium.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> j_burf said:
> 
> 
> > I have a mixture of soil and compost and bark. I just used up the little bits left in the bottom of bags.
> ...


 Mine aso spends a lot of time hidden, but i think its spends a lot of time out of its burrow at night time. I often get woken up to the sound of claws bashing against the edge of the tank. They can be bloody noisy when they want!!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

peat moss is a good thing for them. i had 2 big ones in a 10 gallon with black and blue sand and they loved that. 2 emperors combining forces to take out a mouse is a spectacle but nothing like 5 reds going after a mouse. way to keep the streak of unusual pets alive


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> in a 10 gallon with black and blue sand


I used sand for a little while, but didnt like it much. They dont live on sand in the wild and i found that the scorp couldnt dig burrows in it, they just kept collapsing


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i did a search and really dont know how to set up the tank
> 
> i have a 10g tank and a undertank heater
> i heard the substrate should be reptibark,soil,peat moss .......
> ...


 a 10g tank can house about 3 emperor scorpions, dont use an undertank heater, scorpions go underground to cool down and to hide, use a ceramic heat emiter or a warm room or heat lamp, just avoid the under tank heater. I used coconut fiber, the kind that comes in a brick and you just add water, i used eco earths brand. Mist the tank with a clean un-used spray bottle twice daily, not heavily but just to keep the humitdity at 70%-90%. Have a shallow water dish, with some gravel in it, the water can be no deeper than a centimeter on average and also put in rocks or gravel that stick up so the scorpion can get out of the water if he falls in, (rember a scorpion is only about 2cm tall and will drowned it the dish it to deep with no dry land, you just need to have a tiny tiny area of water exposed, they dont drink much) always have plants(live or fake) and rocks for above ground hiding to regulate their temp, a small cave works well, i always tried to dig a little burrow or just get one started, they will most likly dig a long system of burrows and you will never know where they will end up. they dont need lights (which is why live plants arent good), a weekly diet of 2 crickets a week is perfect, thats all

if you have any more question pm or ask me


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> dont use an undertank heater, scorpions go underground to cool down and to hide, use a ceramic heat emiter or a warm room or heat lamp, just avoid the under tank heater.


 I've never done this myself (the animal room is warm enough to make supplementary heating unnecessary for this species), but I've seen others stick the heat pad onto the side on the tank, above the top of the substrate. Apparently this works much better.

-PK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > dont use an undertank heater, scorpions go underground to cool down and to hide, use a ceramic heat emiter or a warm room or heat lamp, just avoid the under tank heater.
> ...












you will fry your scorpion as they burrow down to the glass often with a under tank heat pad, you can mount it to the side like Boomer said, but just dont put it under the tank, and remember the water dish, not to deep and make sure he cant fall in and not be able to get out

just dont want you to lose a scorpion to something silly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i talked to some people on a scorpion website and they all said the same tank set up

10g tank
1" of rocks on the bottom and a pcv tube in thre corner that reaches to the screen
screen over the rocks then 4-5" of eco-earth/peatmoss 
rocks for caves and a small water dish
under tank heater

add water to the pcv pipe to fill the bottom rocks with water
and the humidity will stay constant and so will the heat do to evaporation

sounds great to me


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey all can any of you guys post pics of some of the scorpion tanks you have. Just curious to how they look.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bludlust said:


> Hey all can any of you guys post pics of some of the scorpion tanks you have. Just curious to how they look.


not mine


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> bludlust said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all can any of you guys post pics of some of the scorpion tanks you have. Just curious to how they look.
> ...


 thats a huge tank for scorpions!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:



> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > bludlust said:
> ...


 your telling me, and i thought my 30long was big for one emperor









sounds like the setup you found on the internet sounds good, dont have to remove the tank heater or anything, and i actually like that set-up


----------



## bludlust (Oct 27, 2004)

That is an awesome tank. It dwarfs the 10 gallon that I have and was thinking of using.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bludlust said:


> That is an awesome tank. It dwarfs the 10 gallon that I have and was thinking of using.










i think its a 20g long

and on the bottom is rock amd a tube that leads down there that he fills with water


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> bludlust said:
> 
> 
> > That is an awesome tank. It dwarfs the 10 gallon that I have and was thinking of using.
> ...


 its was a 20long, whoa, i thouhgt it was bigger :laugh:


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

here's mine


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow nice tanks


----------

